# MTB Project - General Advice



## gb155 (25 Aug 2011)

Morning All

So, as some of you may or may not know, I am currently updating my stable and have already gotten rid of a couple of Carbon bikes.

I am now considering building an MTB, as I found building the road bike to be much fun and its really helped me out from a maintenance POV

I have a frame in mind thats going to cost around £100,but I have little idea on what MTB parts are good like I do with road bikes.

So, i'd be looking to build it to the equivalent quality of Shimano 105, what is that in the MTB World ?

Its only ever gonna be used off road, not for jumps, just single track, so how much and what type of wheels am I looking at

and what Hydraulic brakes are good but wont break the bank?

I appreciate theres loads of question there but as always , I do appreciate the help.

Gaz


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Aug 2011)

I wouldn't call them 105 equivalent, more like Tiagra, but I've some forks for sale if you want?

Check out the For Sale section.


----------



## lukesdad (25 Aug 2011)

XT groupset
deore brakes


----------



## gb155 (25 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> XT groupset
> deore brakes




Thanks , what about wheels for such riding ( 20-30 rough ish miles at a time)

Gaz


----------



## Trickydicky (25 Aug 2011)

i thought u were saving up so u could get ride of something else, or is it only if the tax man is paying!


----------



## Cubist (26 Aug 2011)

Deore brakes. Check out SLX drivetrain. Not quite as light as XT, but not far off, and look absolutely awesome. . SRAM PG970 chain. Shimano chains are shite on a MTB IMHO. 

Wheelsets depend on budget. Check FSA, avoid Shimano Deore (hub seals are shite) 

I have a pair of Superstar components Superleggera wheels. They are seriously cheap, have lasted two years of Clydesdale class riding on some pretty big stuff. The denizens of Singletrackworld hate them as a matter of principle, but I have owned them for three years, and they haven't sneaked in during the night and cut all our throats like the naysayers would have you believe. Check out their website for options, they do three different hubs, and any combination of rims. 

Check also CRC. They had some cheap Fulcrum wheels, but I don't know much about their quality. 

Dave Hinde will put you a Hope Pro 2 build with rims of your choice. DT Swiss rims are good, but a Hope wheelset will start at 270 plus.


----------



## gb155 (26 Aug 2011)

Cubist said:


> Deore brakes. Check out SLX drivetrain. Not quite as light as XT, but not far off, and look absolutely awesome. . SRAM PG970 chain. Shimano chains are shite on a MTB IMHO.
> 
> Wheelsets depend on budget. Check FSA, avoid Shimano Deore (hub seals are shite)
> 
> ...




Your post is gold dust mate , thanks dude !


----------



## lukesdad (26 Aug 2011)

I can reccomend the dt swiss rims as well as the hubs.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Aug 2011)

usually lots of cheap mtb wheelsets on fleabay as the owners of new mtbs get upgrade-itis about 3 rides after getting the bike.

beware of over speccing the components on a cheap mtb frame. it will work alright but they'll cut you dead in the trail centre car park.


----------



## User482 (26 Aug 2011)

Shimano SLX is now very high quality (including brakes) and I don't see much point in spending the extra for XT. You'll get best value by buying a complete groupset.

I strongly suggest that you do a google search for "Dave Hinde" before parting with your money. 

Singletrackworld is a good place for second hand parts.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> I can reccomend the dt swiss rims as well as the hubs.



Also if budget is a question Quando are OEM DT Swiss hubs and Rims but sell for a lot less


----------



## gb155 (26 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> usually lots of cheap mtb wheelsets on fleabay as the owners of new mtbs get upgrade-itis about 3 rides after getting the bike.
> 
> beware of over speccing the components on a cheap mtb frame. it will work alright but they'll cut you dead in the trail centre car park.




I'll be looking at a boardman with slx so nothing ott


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Aug 2011)

gb155 said:


> I'll be looking at a *boardman *with slx so nothing ott



it will work swell but they will still cut you dead in the trail centre car park.

just make sure you leave 'em for dead on the climbs and drop 'em on the downhills.


----------



## User482 (31 Aug 2011)

GregCollins said:


> it will work swell but they will still cut you dead in the trail centre car park.
> 
> just make sure you leave 'em for dead on the climbs and drop 'em on the downhills.



[inverse snob mode]
This is good advice. If you see someone taking a very expensive MTB off the roof of a German estate car, there's a high chance of them being a) a tosser and b) not very good at riding bikes.
[/inverse snob mode]


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Aug 2011)

User482 said:


> [inverse snob mode]
> This is good advice. If you see someone taking a very expensive MTB off the roof of a German estate car, there's a high chance of them being a) a tosser and b) not very good at riding bikes.
> [/inverse snob mode]



What if it is an old German car and an old MTB?


----------



## lukesdad (31 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> What if it is an old German car and an old MTB?




He s a tightarse


----------



## Angelfishsolo (31 Aug 2011)

lukesdad said:


> He s a tightarse



Or a fan of the good old days of motoring. My first Audi 80 was for 1979 my second from 1982. Both were amazing cars


----------



## HebdenBiker (31 Aug 2011)

Have a look here and knock yourself out.

Get a Boardman if it floats your boat, but I think they're - well - boring. How about a nice classic steel frame instead? Plenty on Ebay and Merlin have the Rock Lobster, which is just lovely. SLX components are nice but Deore (the next groupset down) is perfectly respectable. My MTB is equipped with Deore and I've never thought "Oooh - I'd go much faster if only I had an SLX chainset"  Deore groupset, including brakes, for £260.

As well as Merlin, try Highonbikes for components. Cheap as chips and run by nice people.


----------



## gb155 (1 Sep 2011)

HebdenBiker said:


> Have a look here and knock yourself out.
> 
> Get a Boardman if it floats your boat, but I think they're - well - boring. How about a nice classic steel frame instead? Plenty on Ebay and Merlin have the Rock Lobster, which is just lovely. SLX components are nice but Deore (the next groupset down) is perfectly respectable. My MTB is equipped with Deore and I've never thought "Oooh - I'd go much faster if only I had an SLX chainset"  Deore groupset, including brakes, for £260.
> 
> As well as Merlin, try Highonbikes for components. Cheap as chips and run by nice people.





Sorry

Thanks for the advice, but I managed to find a bit of a bargain in this


----------



## gypsy (8 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Morning All
> 
> So, as some of you may or may not know, I am currently updating my stable and have already gotten rid of a couple of Carbon bikes.
> 
> ...


wot frame you looking at?the reason why i ask is iff the frame is meant for 100m travel forks and you put 140m travel forks in it will throw the geometry of the bike out.shimano deore for transmission and for breaks i run avid elixer 5s imo brilliant had them 18 months and never let me down.iff you go on merlin cycling website they have everthing on there and there cheap.hope this helps.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Sep 2011)

Bar ends need adjusting


----------



## Bensbikespares (9 Sep 2011)

Ive got a rockhopper frame for Sale Ld pm me 

And for brakes Get anything apart form AVID'S - thell swallow you money evry 5 mins and there not good at braking 

as for brakes ill choose myself a set of http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27686

Or if there to £££ they have some for £59.99 for slx ones 

(ps if you get shiamnos and theve got screw caps for the resivor, get the hope 3mm allen key ones much better)


----------



## User482 (13 Sep 2011)

[QUOTE 1519446"]
Come on Ben. Avid make some fine brakes.
[/quote]


If you've had a dud pair, it's bound to colour your view. For example, my Hope Mono Minis were unreliable, but most people rate them highly.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Sep 2011)

if i was to build a mtb again, i'd go:-

on one frame (black)
rigid forks cf (black)
hope hoops single speed (red hub / black rims)
hope headset (red)
hope headset spacers (red)
hope bottom bracket (red)
hope stem (red)
hope mono's c/w 1 finger levers (red)
easton dh 700mm bars (black)
ergon grips with bar ends 
hope seatpost clamp (red)
slx chainset (black / silver)
velo-solo sprocket (red)
sram chain
shimano platform pedals
schwarble mud shark tyres in 2.3

mmm nice. i might just build one next n+1


----------



## gb155 (13 Sep 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> if i was to build a mtb again, i'd go:-
> 
> on one frame (black)
> rigid forks cf (black)
> ...




Why SS ?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Why SS ?



i like the simplicity, i've done ss on my scott genius ltd before it snapped and nearly killed me. i like riding fixed on the road, i'm not too proud to walk up hills.

i was first inspired by trio25 when i met her on the mtl.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Why SS ?



My thoughts exactly. An SS MTB is a terrible choice.


----------



## Ni2bba2011 (15 Sep 2011)

Deore brakes. Check out SLX drivetrain. Not quite as light as XT, but not far off, and look absolutely awesome. . SRAM PG970 chain. Shimano chains are shite on a MTB IMHO. 

Wheelsets depend on budget. Check FSA, avoid Shimano Deore (hub seals are shite) 

I have a pair of Superstar components Superleggera wheels. They are seriously cheap, have lasted two years of Clydesdale class riding on some pretty big stuff. The denizens of Singletrackworld hate them as a matter of principle, but I have owned them for three years, and they haven't sneaked in during the night and cut all our throats like the naysayers would have you believe. Check out their website for options, they do three different hubs, and any combination of rims. 

Check also CRC. They had some cheap Fulcrum wheels, but I don't know much about their quality. 

Dave Hinde will put you a Hope Pro 2 build with rims of your choice. DT Swiss rims are good, but a Hope wheelset will start at 270 plus.






------------------------------------------ 
ads by google 
Coach outleteverything will be ok!!!
Coach factory outletWork hard with love~!~~
Coach HandbagsIf the the road is wrong,just stop,and the right will be there~


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (15 Sep 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> if i was to build a mtb again, i'd go:-
> 
> on one frame (black)
> *rigid forks cf (black)
> ...



Am a bit surprised that you would go for this given your unfortunate experience with carpet-fibre? Asking coz I am toying with options to make one of my rigs go under 10kg.


----------



## gb155 (15 Sep 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i like the simplicity, i've done ss on my scott genius ltd before it snapped and nearly killed me. i like riding fixed on the road, i'm not too proud to walk up hills.
> 
> i was first inspired by trio25 when i met her on the mtl.




Fair nuff

I've played with the idea of a SS mtb for winter fitness when I hit the canal


----------



## jonnysnorocket (27 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> What if it is an old German car and an old MTB?


An old tosser !


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Sep 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Am a bit surprised that you would go for this given your unfortunate experience with carpet-fibre? Asking coz I am toying with options to make one of my rigs go under 10kg.



the mtb specific rigid forks are a different kettle of fish rock solid. tbh tho, i would probably go steel rigid or 100mm lightweight carbon suspension(alloy stanchions inside cf jackets) on the day of ordering.


----------

